# Accuair ECU issue, never seen this before....



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

So i'm installing this switchspeed system, and get everything hooked up, first the compressor doesn't run. Check for power at the relay, no power, check the fuse off the ECU, blown.... 

ok change fuse, compressor starts to run, key is off 

checked power at the fuse with the key off, it was hot, odd.... now with this fuse hot, it is energizing the relay turning on the compressor.

Pulled pressure switch connector, compressor still ran. 

Got ahold of Accuair, told them the deal, they told me to jump the pin across from where it was, there are 2 compressor outputs and number 1 failed, moved it to number 2 and it was working correctly. 

Now this setup came from open road tuning. I don't usually go through them, usually bag riders, just odd how every switchspeed i've done has never had this issue


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Strange stuff... Not sure on this one


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Is there anything different between this install than the others? Could you have tapped the ignition wire to a constant source? Is the stinger wired properly? Just spit-balling here.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Sounds like a bad relay to me.

A relay is basically a giant switch which opens and closes to complete the circuit. If the fuse at the ECU was blown and you said it stayed hot, then the relay is not opening to interrupt the power which is being fed to the system. I'll gladly send out a few new relays to you, just shoot me a call or email. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## vwynn (Oct 11, 2011)

ive had the same problem.. or at least what seems to be the same that i had.

Problem: One of the relays went bad.

Solution: Replace the bad relay.


----------



## vwynn (Oct 11, 2011)

vwynn said:


> ive had the same problem.. or at least what seems to be the same that i had.
> 
> Problem: One of the relays went bad.
> 
> Solution: Replace the bad relay.



http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5495894-little-issues-with-my-setup.

Heres what i was referring too.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

if it was the relay, why would the yellow wire from the ECU have power when the car is off?

It wasn't the relay, theres 2 outputs on the ECU for compressors, 1 and 2, compressor output number 1 failed, I pulled the digital pressure switch while it was running and it continued to run. This told accuair that it wasn't a pressure switch issue or relay, so according to Accuair I swapped pins from compressor 1 to 2 and it is all working now. 

my ignition wire is connected to a key on power source, tested it with a test light


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

.Ant said:


> Is there anything different between this install than the others? Could you have tapped the ignition wire to a constant source? Is the stinger wired properly? Just spit-balling here.


not using the stinger solenoid relay, just the standard 4 prong viair relay


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

well that sounds like there was an issue with the ecu before leaving accu-airs facility. What did accu-air tell you when swapped the pins and it started working correctly? I thought they were all factory tested before shipping???


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

Sounds like a bad relay. Which is very possible. Didn't you say you were runnin two compressors? If that's correct and you are using a 4 prong then you should be using two of them. 


Sent from stephen hawking using a black hole...


----------

